# Interior Cleaning



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Guys - another question from a new guy. It is getting time to clean the interior of the Goat a little bit. What is everyone using to do the Seats, interior surfaces, and carpets. I just don't want to use any old crap from Safeway. Thanks again in advance for all of the sage advice. - Tommy D.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

For the leather I use the following:
Seats: Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner
Dash: Meguiras Nxt Generation Tech Protectant
Carpet: A stiff brush then vacum it. I have plastic floor mats over the factory ones to prevent mud and other dirt from staining the factory floor mats.
Glass: Invisible Glass

To handle any stains i use lifter1 and blot the treated area with a terry cloth.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

If you get mud, tar, grease or any other hard to remove soil on the carpets try Tuff Stuff (you can get about anywhere).

Spray the area and let it sit a few minutes, then use a damp rag to work the area and a then continue working until the stain is removed. Most stains are removed very easily with this product.

This product will work on any surface that needs cleaning. If you use to clean leather seats and such they then need treated with a conditioner.

Tuff Stuff is the best product I have ever used for cleaning carpets in a vehicle.I cleaned a well used truck a few years ago, it had light gray carpet that was stained with grease, tar, and general grime. After using Tuff Stuff they looked brand new.

Monica


----------

